# Sorry (Suche Java-Programm mit Sockets)



## ??? (1. Sep 2004)

Versteht das nicht falsch. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung vom Java und muss ein Projekt bis Freitag abgeben. Ich stecke in Schwierigkeiten. Ich wollte auch nicht, dass ihr jetzt ein schreibt, ich habe nur gehofft, dass ihr vielleicht ne Seite kennt, wo sowas angeboten wird oder dass ihr selbst schon einmal sowas geschrieben habt. Es muss sogar noch ein Socket Programm sein. Wollte nicht meine Arbeit an andere abschieben. Naja, trotzdem vielen Dank und viel Spaß noch beim fleißigen Programme schreiben.

Bis dann Blondie


----------



## foobar (1. Sep 2004)

Wir erledigen hier keine Hausaufgaben. Sorry


----------



## Heiko (1. Sep 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir erledigen hier keine Hausaufgaben. Sorry



Vor allem nicht bis Freitag, is ein bißchen wenig Zeit. Du hast die Aufgabe ja bestimmt auch schon länger.


----------



## ??? (1. Sep 2004)

Ich habe eins gefunden. Danke trotzdem. Ich wollte euch nicht stören. Habt ihr noch niemals wegen sowas in der Klemme gesteckt? Es war nicht einmal meine Schuld mein Projektpartner ist nicht mehr erschienen


----------



## Heiko (1. Sep 2004)

??? hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe eins gefunden. Danke trotzdem. Ich wollte euch nicht stören. Habt ihr noch niemals wegen sowas in der Klemme gesteckt? Es war nicht einmal meine Schuld mein Projektpartner ist nicht mehr erschienen



Also bei meinem letzten Projekt an der Berufsakademie wussten wir 2 Monate vor Abgabe was wir zu tun haben und unser team hatte Termine an denen man Ergebnisse abzuliefern hatte, da passiert sowas nicht.


----------



## Grizzly (1. Sep 2004)

Ich empfehle Dir das Sun Tutorial Trail: Custom Networking - Lesson: All About Sockets. Da steht eigentlich alles sehr kompakt und verständlich drin. Damit sollte es kein Problem sein, eine kleine Socket Anwendung zu schreiben.
Auch noch empfehlenswert ist Java ist auch ein Insel - Kapitel 16 Netzwerkprogrammierung.


----------



## ??? (1. Sep 2004)

Also, zur Erklärung. Ich war letzte Schulwoche krank und mein Teampartner hat das Thema Java Socket ausgesucht. Ich habe keine Ahnung davon. Ich wusste nichts von dem Projekt und habe es erst heute erfahren. Er ist diese Woche krank. Naja, jetzt hat sich das ja auch erledigt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Sep 2004)

Schön und gut. Aber musst Du nicht das Projekt am Ende vorstellen und erklären? Wie willst Du dort bestehen, wenn Du keine Ahnung von Java bzw. Java-Code hast?


----------



## Heiko (1. Sep 2004)

??? hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, zur Erklärung. Ich war letzte Schulwoche krank und mein Teampartner hat das Thema Java Socket ausgesucht. Ich habe keine Ahnung davon. Ich wusste nichts von dem Projekt und habe es erst heute erfahren. Er ist diese Woche krank. Naja, jetzt hat sich das ja auch erledigt.



Fürs nächste Projekt weißt du ja dann wen du nicht nehmen solltest als Partner.
Was für ein Lehrer gibt Projekte mit 2 Wochen Entwicklungszeit? Das is ja schon bißchen herb.

Ansonsten hat L-ectron-X völlig recht, ein Lehrer nimmt dir das Programm nie ab, wenn dus nicht erklären kannst.


----------



## ??? (1. Sep 2004)

Hi Grizzly: Danke nochmal für die Internetseite, die hilft mir sehr weiter.

Das Internet hilft sehr, wenn man solche Probleme hat. Ich werde mich jetzt bis morgen da durch fummeln und noch versuchen jemanden aufzutreiben, der mir helfen kann. 

Meinen Partner habe ich mir nicht ausgesucht. Er wurde mir zugeteilt. Meine letzte Schulwoche war vor 3 Wochen. Ich bin in einer Ausbildung, in der ich eine Woche Schule habe und 2 Wochen Arbeit, deswegen hatten wir eigentlich genung Zeit. Ich bin selbst ja auch Schuld, weil ich mich nicht informiert habe. Wenn man krank ist hat man sehr viel nachzuholen und außerdem kam ja auch noch die Arbeit im Betrieb dazu.


----------



## Heiko (1. Sep 2004)

??? hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin selbst ja auch Schuld, weil ich mich nicht informiert habe. Wenn man krank ist hat man sehr viel nachzuholen und außerdem kam ja auch noch die Arbeit im Betrieb dazu.



Gute Einsicht. Beim nächsten Mal wird dir das sicher nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## Grizzly (1. Sep 2004)

??? hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Grizzly: Danke nochmal für die Internetseite, die hilft mir sehr weiter.
> 
> Das Internet hilft sehr, wenn man solche Probleme hat. Ich werde mich jetzt bis morgen da durch fummeln und noch versuchen jemanden aufzutreiben, der mir helfen kann.



Kein Problem. Und falls Du bei Deiner Umsetzung ein konkretes Problem hast, wird Dir jeder hier im Forum auch gerne helfen.


----------



## Heiko (1. Sep 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ??? hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------

